# Forum > Zahnmedizin: Foren nach Studienabschnitten > Zahni: Klinik / Staatsexamen (6.-10. Sem.) >  Nebenwirkung Aufbissschiene

## Pia Klein

Hallo
Htte gerne mal eure Meinung zum Thema Aufbissschiene gehrt.
Vor ca. 2 Monaten habe ich vom Zahnarzt eine Aufbissschiene im Unterkiefer bekommen, die ich auch regelmig aber mit Pausentagen zwischendurch, wie vom Zahnarzt empfohlen trage. Vor 1 1/2 Woche bekam ich zunehmend Zahnschmerzen, der letzte Zahn im Unterkiefer schmerzte schlielich sehr stark, war sehr druckempfindlich. Nach 2 Tagen hochdosierte Antibiotikatherapie konnte der Zahn durch die Krone erst aufgebohrt und mit Medikamenten versorgt werden. Desweiteren steht jetzt eine Wurzelbehandlung an. Der Zahnarzt kann sich nicht so richtig erklren, wieso sich der Zahn entzndet hat. Die Krone war nicht undicht, im Rntgenbild war nichts zu sehen.  Jetzt nachdem der Zahn anbehandelt ist, schmerzt er immer morgens, wenn ich nachts die Schiene getragen habe. 
Meine Frage, kann es mglich sein, dass durch eine nicht richtig angepasste Schiene zu viel Druck auf den Zahn gekommen ist, und dieser sich dadurch so stark entzndet hat? 
Fr eure Antworten danke ich schon im Voraus.

----------


## hennessy

> Hallo
> Htte gerne mal eure Meinung zum Thema Aufbissschiene gehrt.
> Vor ca. 2 Monaten habe ich vom Zahnarzt eine Aufbissschiene im Unterkiefer bekommen, die ich auch regelmig aber mit Pausentagen zwischendurch, wie vom Zahnarzt empfohlen trage. Vor 1 1/2 Woche bekam ich zunehmend Zahnschmerzen, der letzte Zahn im Unterkiefer schmerzte schlielich sehr stark, war sehr druckempfindlich. Nach 2 Tagen hochdosierte Antibiotikatherapie konnte der Zahn durch die Krone erst aufgebohrt und mit Medikamenten versorgt werden. Desweiteren steht jetzt eine Wurzelbehandlung an. Der Zahnarzt kann sich nicht so richtig erklren, wieso sich der Zahn entzndet hat. Die Krone war nicht undicht, im Rntgenbild war nichts zu sehen.  Jetzt nachdem der Zahn anbehandelt ist, schmerzt er immer morgens, wenn ich nachts die Schiene getragen habe. 
> Meine Frage, kann es mglich sein, dass durch eine nicht richtig angepasste Schiene zu viel Druck auf den Zahn gekommen ist, und dieser sich dadurch so stark entzndet hat? 
> Fr eure Antworten danke ich schon im Voraus.


genau Deine Vermutung habe ich auch. Durch eine nicht genau angepasste Schiene treten evtl. nur im Molarenbereich, u.U. nur an einem einzigen Zahn Antagonistenkontakte auf. Das Parodont ist natrlich gnadenlos berlastet und es kommt zur Druckempfindlichkeit, und es kann dazu fhren, dass sich die Pulpa irreversibel entzndet und abstirbt. Schade.
Natrlich kann es aber auch sein, dass der Zahn vorher schon unbemerkt Schaden genommen hat und durch die Schienentherapie erst richtig hoch gegangen ist. Evtl. Prp-Trauma bei der Kronenversorgung. Hat Dein ZA die Sensibilitt des Zahnes vor Anfertigung der Schiene kontrolliert?

gru
hennessy

----------


## Pia Klein

> genau Deine Vermutung habe ich auch. Durch eine nicht genau angepasste Schiene treten evtl. nur im Molarenbereich, u.U. nur an einem einzigen Zahn Antagonistenkontakte auf. Das Parodont ist natrlich gnadenlos berlastet und es kommt zur Druckempfindlichkeit, und es kann dazu fhren, dass sich die Pulpa irreversibel entzndet und abstirbt. Schade.
> Natrlich kann es aber auch sein, dass der Zahn vorher schon unbemerkt Schaden genommen hat und durch die Schienentherapie erst richtig hoch gegangen ist. Evtl. Prp-Trauma bei der Kronenversorgung. Hat Dein ZA die Sensibilitt des Zahnes vor Anfertigung der Schiene kontrolliert?
> 
> gru
> hennessy



Hallo Hennessy
danke fr deine Antwort. Hier noch eine Ergnzung, Der ZA hat vorher keine Sensibilittsprfung des Zahnes gemacht, die Krone ist 5 Jahre alt. Der Za hat auch davon gesprochen, dass es evtl. an einem Prp-Trauma liegen knnte, aber er meinte, dass wre eigentlich schon zu lange her. 
Gru
Pia

----------


## jabba666

das problem ist ,dass jeder za schienen anfertigen darf und dies auch fleissig macht,weil es ein sehr lukratives geschft ist.
jedoch die wenigsten kennen sich auch gengend damit aus.
du wrest besser zu einem gnathologen gegangen,um solche unangenehmen nebenwirkungen zu vermeiden....

----------


## McBeal

> das problem ist ,dass jeder za schienen anfertigen darf und dies auch fleissig macht,weil es ein sehr lukratives geschft ist.
> jedoch die wenigsten kennen sich auch gengend damit aus.
> du wrest besser zu einem gnathologen gegangen,um solche unangenehmen nebenwirkungen zu vermeiden....


Noch nie gehrt diese Bezeichung. Und klar, nachher ist man immer schlauer.
Ich habe jetzt seit anderthalb Jahren meine Schiene und bin damit ziemlich zufrieden, sie drckt nicht etc. Muss die eigentlich irgendwann ausgetauscht werden oder kann ich die jetzt quasi fr immer tragen? Ich soll sie auf jeden Fall zur nchsten Routinekontrolle bei meinem Zahnarzt mitbringen, weil der sich sie anschauen wollte, da ich das aber nicht wusste, hatte ich sie beim letzten Mal nicht dabei.

Und noch was: ich lese oben von Pausentagen. Muss man die machen? Hat mir nmlich auch noch keiner was von gesagt.

LG,
Ally

----------


## hennessy

> Noch nie gehrt diese Bezeichung. Und klar, nachher ist man immer schlauer.
> Ich habe jetzt seit anderthalb Jahren meine Schiene und bin damit ziemlich zufrieden, sie drckt nicht etc. Muss die eigentlich irgendwann ausgetauscht werden oder kann ich die jetzt quasi fr immer tragen? Ich soll sie auf jeden Fall zur nchsten Routinekontrolle bei meinem Zahnarzt mitbringen, weil der sich sie anschauen wollte, da ich das aber nicht wusste, hatte ich sie beim letzten Mal nicht dabei.
> 
> Und noch was: ich lese oben von Pausentagen. Muss man die machen? Hat mir nmlich auch noch keiner was von gesagt.
> 
> LG,
> Ally


Hallo Ally,
Ein Gnathologe ist ein ZA, der sich auf die Beziehung der Antagonisten-Kontakte, den Biss allgemein und auch Funktionsstrungen  spezialisiert hat. (Stichwort cranio-mandibulre Dysfunktion)
Die Schiene solltest Du immer zur Kontrolle mitnehmen. Evtl muss sie neu eingeschliffen werden oder vollkommen erneuert werden. Falls Du eine ganz normale Aufbissschiene hast (eine Bissfindungsschiene), frag doch bitte mal Deinen ZA, ob er spter vor hat, eine neue Schiene zu konstruieren, die z.B. an den Frontzhnen noch extra aufgebaut ist, eine sog. Michigan-Schiene. 
Das kann notwendig werden, um den Biss evtl. in einer neuen Position zu fixieren und zu behalten. 

lg
hennessy

----------


## McBeal

> Hallo Ally,
> Ein Gnathologe ist ein ZA, der sich auf die Beziehung der Antagonisten-Kontakte, den Biss allgemein und auch Funktionsstrungen  spezialisiert hat. (Stichwort cranio-mandibulre Dysfunktion)
> Die Schiene solltest Du immer zur Kontrolle mitnehmen. Evtl muss sie neu eingeschliffen werden oder vollkommen erneuert werden. Falls Du eine ganz normale Aufbissschiene hast (eine Bissfindungsschiene), frag doch bitte mal Deinen ZA, ob er spter vor hat, eine neue Schiene zu konstruieren, die z.B. an den Frontzhnen noch extra aufgebaut ist, eine sog. Michigan-Schiene. 
> Das kann notwendig werden, um den Biss evtl. in einer neuen Position zu fixieren und zu behalten. 
> 
> lg
> hennessy


h, ne Bissfindungsschiene brauche ich nicht. Ich glaube, ich habe was verwechselt, kenne ja Eure schlauen Zahni-Wrter nicht.  :Blush:  Habe da wohl was verwechselt.  ::-oopss:   Ich habe nur eine Anti-Knirsch-Schiene... oder ist das doch dasselbe?? Klar, zur nchsten Kontrolle nehme ich die mit, aber an der Zahnstellung soll die ja eigentlich nix ndern...
LG,
Ally

----------


## hennessy

> h, ne Bissfindungsschiene brauche ich nicht. Ich glaube, ich habe was verwechselt, kenne ja Eure schlauen Zahni-Wrter nicht.  Habe da wohl was verwechselt.   Ich habe nur eine Anti-Knirsch-Schiene... oder ist das doch dasselbe?? Klar, zur nchsten Kontrolle nehme ich die mit, aber an der Zahnstellung soll die ja eigentlich nix ndern...
> LG,
> Ally


passt schon, ally! Knirscherschiene ist o.k.
lg
hennessy

----------


## Karius_und_Baktus

hab da mal ne andere Frage bei der mir hoffentlich geholfen werden kann

unzwar gehr ich zu den personen die zhneknirschend die nchte des partners verschnern  :Blush:  

hab mir daher vorgenommen mir ne knirscherschiene anzulegen: muss ich dafr grundstzlich zur untersuchung zum kieferchirurgen oder reicht das verlangen beim zahnarzt aus?

zur info: bin kassenpatientin und such den weg der geringsten kosten
stimmt es das man nur ne kassenleistung fr die schiene erhlt wenn man fr ne betimmte untersuchung beim kieferchirurgen selbst gezahlt hat und wenn ja wrd ich gern wissen wie teuer diese mal eben werden kann   :Nixweiss:  

lg KuB

----------


## hennessy

> hab da mal ne andere Frage bei der mir hoffentlich geholfen werden kann
> 
> unzwar gehr ich zu den personen die zhneknirschend die nchte des partners verschnern  
> 
> hab mir daher vorgenommen mir ne knirscherschiene anzulegen: muss ich dafr grundstzlich zur untersuchung zum kieferchirurgen oder reicht das verlangen beim zahnarzt aus?
> 
> zur info: bin kassenpatientin und such den weg der geringsten kosten
> stimmt es das man nur ne kassenleistung fr die schiene erhlt wenn man fr ne betimmte untersuchung beim kieferchirurgen selbst gezahlt hat und wenn ja wrd ich gern wissen wie teuer diese mal eben werden kann   
> 
> lg KuB


eine einfache Knirscherschiene wird Dir jeder Zahnarzt anfertigen knnen. Dazu musst Du nicht zum Chirurgen. Die Schiene stellt auch eine Kassenleistung dar, so dass keinerlei Kosten auf Dich zukommen werden. Allerdings behandelt man hier nur symptomatisch und nicht kausal.
Anders ist es bei aufwendigeren Schienen. Hier wirst Du einen Eigenanteil bernehmen mssen. Genauso auch bei der Erstellung von Funktionsanalysen und bei Therapien der Funktionsstrung. Diese werden gem GOZ liquidiert.
Wie hoch die Kosten im einzelnen sind, kommt ganz auf die Diagnose an und dann eben auf die adquate Therapie.
gru
hennessy

----------


## Karius_und_Baktus

@hennesey: vielen dank fr deine ausfhrliche antwort  :Top:  

ich glaub dann versuch ichs erstmal beim zahnarzt mit der einfachen schiene, denke nmlich dass es bei mir nur am stress liegt da ich immer nur sporadisch knirsche 

lg KuB

----------


## hennessy

> @hennesey: vielen dank fr deine ausfhrliche antwort  
> 
> ich glaub dann versuch ichs erstmal beim zahnarzt mit der einfachen schiene, denke nmlich dass es bei mir nur am stress liegt da ich immer nur sporadisch knirsche 
> 
> lg KuB


gerne, KuB.
Alles Gute und trag Deine Schiene regelmig!

----------


## McBeal

> Alles Gute und trag Deine Schiene regelmig!


Dazu habe ich noch eine Frage. Jemand, ich meine die Threaderffnerin, schrieb was von Tragepausen.Sind die sinnvoll? 
Ich dachte eigentlich, jede Nacht ohne Schiene sei eine zuviel und fhre zum Abschmirgeln von Zahnschmelz. Es kommt zwar vor, dass ich meine Schiene mal ne Nacht nicht trage, wenn ich z.B. bers WE weg bin, aber absichtliche Pausen mache ich eigentlich nicht.

LG,
Ally

----------


## hennessy

> Dazu habe ich noch eine Frage. Jemand, ich meine die Threaderffnerin, schrieb was von Tragepausen.Sind die sinnvoll? 
> Ich dachte eigentlich, jede Nacht ohne Schiene sei eine zuviel und fhre zum Abschmirgeln von Zahnschmelz. Es kommt zwar vor, dass ich meine Schiene mal ne Nacht nicht trage, wenn ich z.B. bers WE weg bin, aber absichtliche Pausen mache ich eigentlich nicht.
> 
> LG,
> Ally


man sollte schon ab und an mal die Schiene zum ZA mitbringen, dass der dann den Biss kontrollieren kann und evtl. eine neue/andere Schiene konstruiert.
Allerdings, und das ist mir persnlich sehr wichtig: Die Schiene ist nur eine Krcke. Man sollte schon versuchen, die Ursache fr die Myoarthropathie zu finden und auszuschalten. Auch wenns oft lange dauert und schwierig ist.
gru
hennessy

----------

